# Human Babies and Vizslas



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I recently got married and we are thinking we would like to start trying to have our first baby next year. So we have lots of time to prepare our beautfiul 2 and a half year old vizlsa for the changes that will be coming her way!

Our v, Abby currently snuggles with us on the couch and is allowed in the bed in the morning (not at night time while we are sleeping). She is outside when we aren't home but inside with us when we are. She does some naughty things still, like jumping when she is excited - this is generally only when we play with her or when I first arrive home from work.

I was wondering if anyone had any tips to help us prepare Abby for this change in life? Do you think we need to stop her from sitting on the couch with us before the baby comes along? Do we need to stop treating her like she is the centre of the universe so she doesn't get a shock when the baby arrives? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hiya, exciting times! I'm currently pregnant with our first and thinking through these things. We have got him off the sofas, he hated it to start with but is fine now and just wraps around our legs, and we get on the floor for cuddles with him most evenings.

People might correct me on this, but I'd say not to remove too much attention from the dog, he needs to keep his routine, he needs to keep all of his exercise, and his neediness is too ingrained in his DNA to be changed. So it's about changing how you give him the attention rather than changing the quantity of the attention he gets. For us that was where the sofa boundary helped, as it meant he asks for a cuddle and when we can we get on the floor and he has a cuddle, rather than him just leaping on the sofa and lying across my head whenever the mood takes him (which I kinda miss). He also still gets invited on the bed, but strictly only on invitation and down on the bottom half of the bed on his blanket. On invitation he sometimes also ends up under the covers or lying across the pillows next to my face  but that was too fun to miss out on. I had a dream the other night that a cat was on my shoulder, when I woke up Morris had snuck up and was lying with his head over my shoulder and his cheek against mine. Bliss! Until he yawned, little stinker...

Also, get his lead walking sorted, Morris isn't too bad at all but on a day when my belly muscles are sore the tiniest of pulls is hard work. Also 'in your bed' or 'on your blanket'.

I'm sure we do not have it all sorted by a long shot so I'm completely ready for tips, but I am certain of one thing, as long as we keep up with LOTS of exercise it will all be ok.


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

We just had our first human baby. She is 4 months old now and our V was 2 years old when we brought her home. To prepare him for the child, we set up stuff early in the house, this way he could get used to all the new furniture, chairs, toys, etc. 

We occassionally played crying baby sounds from the computer or phone (insane I know) and desensitized him to that.

And most importantly, we hammered home the "Place" command so we could control him and have him go to a desired bed or rug.

Our V has been amazing with our baby, couldn't have asked for an easier transition.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you have any friends with babies?
Great time to start is now getting your V used to little ones, especially in your own home


----------

